# 2021 Shoalwater 19 Cat



## cfohn (Apr 18, 2015)

Practically new, 2021 shoal water 19 cat. Bought the bought with half an hour on it. Currently has 18 hours on boat and motor. Never been in saltwater as well. 

-2021 shoalwater 19 cat
-2021 mercury pro xs 115 hp
-2021 McClain trailer
- 18 hours on boat and motor
-includes Lowrance HDS 12, jack plate, minn Kota terrova 24 volt 80lb, radio system, life jackets, fire extinguisher etc.
-live well
-Manuel trim tabs
-cover for boat

Only selling cause I don’t use as much as I wanted to! 45k firm , Pm me with any question! 

Five- one-two-629-thirteen fourty



















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

